# pentax lenses compatible with EOS bodies?



## bighatphotography (Aug 8, 2016)

if I want to shoot a roll of film, I head for my pentax k1000. So I have a few pentax K mount lenses, that I thought about picking up an adapter  to use them with my T2i and 70D. But I heard somewhere that the aperature lever on some K mount lenses can hit the mirror on canon bodies which would be bad....

So anyone have any horror stories about this? or is it just a myth or very few lenses?


----------



## bighatphotography (Aug 9, 2016)

bump


----------

